# tyre dressing?



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

which is best and were do i get it?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

the search button my friend...

.......fair few traders on here who can supply top products


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. www.cleanandshiny.co.uk or www.carwashnwax.co.uk.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Thumbs up for Meg's endurance!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Blackfire Tyre Dressing at Polished Bliss


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm a hyperdressing fan myself - http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=41&products_id=327 - dilutes 4:1 too so a gallon will make 5 gallons!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I like Zym0l tyre preserve personally.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm using Meguair’s Hot Shine at the moment, seems to last well, darkens the tyre and adds a nice shine.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I like mothers.
(that sounds dodgy! :lol: )
Only one I've actually used to be fair, but its lasting pretty well and gives a good look without looking shiny/oily


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i used meg endurance before but now i use swissvax pneu :thumb:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. www.cleanandshiny.co.uk or www.carwashnwax.co.uk.


Is it me or is this not the easiest liquid to apply? I find it doesn't spread that far and have to keep putting it on the applicator.


----------



## pogo (Oct 21, 2007)

i bought some turtle wax platinum series revitalising tyre dressing at the weekend after someone recommended it ,but i have to say i wasnt impressed and went back to turtle wax wet n black which is the best tyre shine ive come across so far ,it takes a while to dry mind you but a good shine is given


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Flame suit on. 

Its like groundhog day in here sometimes....

Megs endurance or Turtle wax extreme if you are on a budget.

Chemical Guys new look if you don't like it shiny. I do however like it shiny! 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## PT Cruiser (Sep 24, 2007)

I use Michelin tire shine


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

i use meguiars tyre endurance gel works a treat


----------



## Bronzed (Apr 14, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Thumbs up for Meg's endurance!!:thumb: :thumb:


Ditto:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

anyone here use the clover chemicals autogloss? I hear its meant to be very good value for money for its performance.


----------



## GordR (Sep 9, 2006)

Im looking for a product at the mo, want to get a nice shiney look.

Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

CJA Valeting said:


> Is it me or is this not the easiest liquid to apply? I find it doesn't spread that far and have to keep putting it on the applicator.


Ive got CG new trim. Its like spreading treacle on your tyres.


----------



## kirbrot (Oct 5, 2007)

YEVAD said:


> Ive got CG new trim. Its like spreading treacle on your tyres.


using the same here, on the new tyres i got fitted recently it shines up a treat after one coat. my older tyres on the rear needed 3 goings over but still came up trumps.

The fronts looked as good after 4 weeks as they did on the second day, the older tyres however faded after a couple of weeks


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another vote for Meguiars endurance gel.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

The Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel is the best I have tried so far, but at double the price of the rest it should be a tad better.

Second to that, I use Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel.


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

pogo said:


> i bought some turtle wax platinum series revitalising tyre dressing at the weekend after someone recommended it ,but i have to say i wasnt impressed and went back to turtle wax wet n black which is the best tyre shine ive come across so far ,it takes a while to dry mind you but a good shine is given


I have to say i really rate the TW platinum, just because it cleans and blackens without adding what I would consider an excess shine. You get nice clean mat black tyres, which is how they come new.


----------



## vittel (Sep 12, 2007)

i use hyperdressing, you really need not much of it and it works great. put it on my wheels after every wash


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. www.cleanandshiny.co.uk or www.carwashnwax.co.uk.


I Have to agree with this it is by far the longest lasting and best looking i have used:thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

YEVAD said:


> Ive got CG new trim. Its like spreading treacle on your tyres.


I thin it down abit and it works a treat:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Harley said:


> I thin it down abit and it works a treat:thumb:


What do you use to thin it down?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

GordR said:


> Im looking for a product at the mo, want to get a nice shiney look.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Auto smarts high style leaves a glossy look.... Apply with brush then dab it down with a cloth to avoid flinging for best result:thumb:


----------



## Mesa (Nov 29, 2007)

adb said:


> I'm a hyperdressing fan myself - http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=41&products_id=327 - dilutes 4:1 too so a gallon will make 5 gallons!


How's that work?

You mean 4 gallons


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I use Wolfgang's Black Diamond. It leaves a long lasting (longer than Meg's Endurance) satin finish. Pinnacle's Black Onyx also seems to be superb.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Mesa said:


> How's that work?
> 
> You mean 4 gallons


Nope, he means 5 gallons, 4 gallons of HD plus 1 gallon of water makes 5 gallons...
Your's a common mistake.:thumb:


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 17, 2010)

i bottle of cg new look trim gel will last ages and you can control the shine by either buffing it off to reduce it to a more matt/satin shine or add more thin layers to add more shine.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Auto smarts high style leaves a glossy look.... Apply with brush then dab it down with a cloth to avoid flinging for best result:thumb:


I've just bought some of this myself to try, not had chance to yet though. I heard lots of good reviews though!


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

look here:

buretelul si cu gelul


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

In the tyre dressing category, my vote goes to Espuma's RH50, and I've tried quite a few, like Mothers Fx Tyre Shine and Mothers Reflections, Meg's Endurance and Hot Shine, PB Bold n bright, Duragloss Foam Tyre Dresser, Zaino Z16, ecc...its brings back the black, natural look of even very old, fadded tyres ( I own a few classic cars and it does wonders on them...), last more than all the others and has a fantastic resistance to water.
It puzzles me how you, british mates, speak so little of this great dresser from an UK manufacturer...I will write a review with photos as soon as i have the time.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

ive just use cg new look trim gel and its the best product i have ever used IMO


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Jai said:


> I've just bought some of this myself to try, not had chance to yet though. I heard lots of good reviews though!


highstyle is very economical in use and leaves a great finish, apply it thin though:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have been using VP Protectant at 1:1 and it is very good - nice matt finish and no fling. It seems a bit odd when you apply it as it looks like it just runs straight off the tyre, and weirdly it drips out of a sponge which has been moistened as you apply it which is frustrating. But wipe it on, give it about 10mins to soak in and wipe over again and thats it. Lasts a good few weeks and the next time you apply it, it takes less time and keeps building up. 
Cheap too.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

poorboys bold n bright gets my vote, last for ages and as said before resists water really well


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like Finish Kare FK350. Nice deep black sheen, not oily or shiny. Great resistance to wash off and fantastic value for money as well!! :thumb:


----------



## stealthdave (May 1, 2010)

I have been using turtlewaz extreme tyre gel applied with a washing up sponge, goes on lovely and lasts ages


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AS Highstyle here too.

Great for bulk and leaves a lovely shine - Durability isn't the best but it's still good


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

pogo said:


> i bought some turtle wax platinum series revitalising tyre dressing at the weekend after someone recommended it ,but i have to say i wasnt impressed and went back to turtle wax wet n black which is the best tyre shine ive come across so far ,it takes a while to dry mind you but a good shine is given


I have to agree, best tyre dressing I've seen/used.

But with my huge tyres, I just went through too much of the stuff, so Im now using Meg's endurance.

But I'll always keep a bottle of that stuff around, for when I want the best results :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

GT Guy said:


> I really like Finish Kare FK350. Nice deep black sheen, not oily or shiny. Great resistance to wash off and fantastic value for money as well!! :thumb:


Cant see this on any website, is it new? or do you mean FK108 (topcote)

Kev


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Another vote for Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Really like the turtle wax platinum revitalising (smells nice too) :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

I used Migliore Bella Lustre Tyre Glaze today for the first time. Must admit it looked great when applied but £19.00 a bottle (236ml) its not the cheapest product out there.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I got hold of some highstyle and was massively underwhelmed, tbh. Fiddly to apply and a poor finish.

Next to try is the berry blast gel from Autobrite...that should be better, hopefully.


----------

